# Drössiger H-Lite 2012 Aufbau Projekt



## darkandy9929 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ich will nun mein kleines Projekt vorstellen

Ich habe vor mit den Rahmen ein 10KG Bike aufzubauen, ob das möglich ist ?

Es soll ein reines Touren Rad werden.



Für Anregungen und Kritik bin ich offen


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. November 2012)

So ein stückchen weiter.

muss noch Gabelschafts kürzen sieht sehr hoch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin (15. November 2012)

Das sollte nicht sehr schwer sein. Habe mit dem HT-SL Rahmen (Auslaufmodell von 2010) ein Rad mit 10,2kg (incl. Pedale) aufgebaut. War nicht sehr aufwendig, nicht mal teuer.
VG
Scapin


----------



## darkandy9929 (15. November 2012)

scapin schrieb:


> Das sollte nicht sehr schwer sein. Habe mit dem HT-SL Rahmen (Auslaufmodell von 2010) ein Rad mit 10,2kg (incl. Pedale) aufgebaut. War nicht sehr aufwendig, nicht mal teuer.
> VG
> Scapin


 
Na da bin ich mal gespannt  Was haste den Bezahlt so wie es jetzt steht ? Kannste mir deine Ausstattung Auflisten?


----------



## scapin (15. November 2012)

Rahmen: 90,00â¬
Gabel: alte Judy Race (Resteteil)
LRS: Easton EA90: 490,00â¬
Reifen: RR Sonderedition (99,00)
Kurbel: Race Face Deus 129,00â¬
Antrieb: XT 9-fach (hatte ich noch)
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR (gebraucht, liegt seit langem bei mir rum)
Lenker: Easton Monkey Carbon, 49,00â¬ ebay
Sattel: Selle Troy Lee, 27,50â¬ ebay
StÃ¼tze: FSA SL (war an einem anderen Bike dran).

So wie es hier steht knapp 900,00â¬. Allerdings sind die LaufrÃ¤der nicht fÃ¼r das Bike. Jetzt sind WTB Laser Disc (180,00â¬) und Conti RC Reifen dran. Somit etwa 600,00â¬. NatÃ¼rlich wurden die Teile, die ich preislich nicht mehr bestimmen kann (da zu lange bei mir rumliegend) oder die ich irgendwann von einem Bike abgenommen habe irgendwann und irgendwie auch bezahlt, aber nicht mit gerechnet. Somit ein Restteile - Neuaufbau - und mein zweitliebstes Rad!

VG
Scapin


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. November 2012)

Ja also ich habe Montiert

Easton XC One Laufräder,
XT Kurbeln , Schaltwerk, Shifter, Umwerfer
Federgabel Fox F80 RLT, XT Bremsen,
Syncros Vorbau und Lenker
Drössiger Sattelklemme, Griffe
Token Innenlager und Steuersatz , Spacer

Geplant sind Conti X King Faltreifen 470gramm Version Reifen, Syncos Stütze, Selle Italia Sattel, XT Kette, XT Bremscheiben !


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2012)

bei den teilen könnte es knapp werden unter 10 kg zu bleiben.


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bei den teilen könnte es knapp werden unter 10 kg zu bleiben.


 
Habe mal zusammen gerechnet

Vorbau: 175g
Lenker 240g
Kurbel: 780g
Innenlager : 85g
Steuersatz: 87g
rahmen: 1880g
Gabel: 1555g
LRS: 1.590 g 
Kassette: 240g
bremsen : 600g
Schnellspanner 56g
Schaltwerk: 234g
schalthebel 278g
Spacer Kabelleitung Adapter 100g
XT Umwerfer: 172gr

Inmoment liegt es bei knapp 7,2kg


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2012)

bei dem schweren rahmen und dem lrs landest du über 10 kg.


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. November 2012)

woos bei den schweren rahmen und schweren LRS ? also nach meiner berechnung habe ich noch knapp 1,9kg was ich noch brauche also lande ich defintiv unter 10kg


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2012)

reifen, schläuche, sattelklemme, bremsscheiben + schrauben, sattel, griffe, kette, pedale, ...
100 g für kabel, adapter, leitungen sind zu niedrig angesetzt.

wird nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (18. November 2012)

Also ich habe so wie es jetzt da steht auf den Bild 7,4kg


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2012)

welcher xt umwerfer soll denn 120 g wiegen?

ist das deiner? http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1396/shimano-umwerfer-xt-fd-m770


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. November 2012)

wa nen tipp fehler sind 172gramm


----------



## scapin (18. November 2012)

Wenn du mit dem bisherigen Aufbau auf 7,4kg gekommen bist schätze ich für das fahrfertige Bike (nur das sollte man nehmen) auf knappe 11kg. Dafür müsstest du für den Rest aber recht leichte Teile nehmen.
Reifen ca. 1100g
Kette ca. 250g
Bremsscheiben ca. 300g
Schläuche ca. 250g
Schrauben, Kabel, Kleinteile ca. 250g
Stütze ca. 230g
Sattel ca. 220g
Pedale ca. 350g

Sind meiner Ansicht nach alles Gewichte für Parts die sich im mittleren Preisbereich befinden und damit würdest du auf 10,4 kg kommen. Da ein Bike aufgebaut aber (leider) immer mehr wiegt wie die Auflistung der Parts (warum eigentlich?) schätze ich das abschließende Gesamtgewicht - sofern du keine Edeltunig Parts verwendest - auf knapp 11kg (was bei dem wirklich schweren Rahmen) doch absolut in Ordnung geht!

Viel Spaß - vor allem mit dem Fahren - 
Scapin


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. November 2012)

also meine reifen die ichhole wiegen nur 470gramm einer   erstmal nehme ich light schläuche und werd dann auf tubeless gehen  naja schrauben und klein teile gibs ja keine mehr  ist alles soweit druff schon ! Da ich eine Koffer waage habe konnte ich genau abwiesen es sind jetzt 7,4kg ! Pedalen wiegen 250gramm da ich damit nur Straße fahren werde hauptsächlich.


----------



## macflo (19. November 2012)

Hab mein H-Lite in 19 Zoll auf 10,2kg.
Allerdings ist meine Gabel ca. 300 Gramm schwerer, dafür der Rest wiederum teilweise leichter.
Unter 10 wird das nix mit dem LRS und schwerem Vorbau und Lenker und so - denk ich mal.
Tu mich ja auch schwer - werde aber die Gabel noch tauschen, dann hab ichs geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (20. November 2012)

wow da sman ein 1,5kg leichten Laufradsatz als schwer bezeichnet ! Ziemlich Krass  Wenn ich andere sehe was die für schwere Laufräder haben 

Ich komme zwischen 9,6-9,8


----------



## macflo (20. November 2012)

Naja, mit ZTR Alpine bekommt man halt gut Sätze um 1400 Gramm,
wenn man nicht viel wiegt halt mit Podium MMX in noch leichter.
Preislich sind die Sätze meines Erachtens vertretbar, kommt aber auch immer drauf an, was man ausgeben will und kann.
Bin mal gespannt was hier bei dir rauskommt, habs mal abonniert.
Weiter so.


----------



## darkandy9929 (20. November 2012)

Hi

Also als wenn 1400 und 1500 ein wahnsinnger Gewichtspanne ist! Ich denke schwer triff hier nicht zu. Schwer ist ab 2kg sogar 2,5kg erst.

Ja ich bin auch gespannt hatte alles mal von herstellerangaben mal nach geschaut und die teile wo keine Gewicht angaben sind hab ich selbst gewogen,

Also denke ich mir das es höchsten 9,8kg werden dürfte!


----------



## macflo (20. November 2012)

Naja, oben sind 1590 angegeben und zwischen 1390 (mein LRS) und 1590 sind 200 Gramm.
Ich hab mir mal 'ne Tabelle gemacht und dann immer geschaut was 1 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis kostet
und hab die Teile dann teilweise danach ausgewählt.


----------



## darkandy9929 (20. November 2012)

ich habe eigentlich nur teile dran die nicht mehr wie 250gram wiegen also klein teile ! Aber denoch sind 1500 nicht schwer !


----------



## Berrrnd (20. November 2012)

was für eine kassette willst du verbauen?


----------



## darkandy9929 (20. November 2012)

es ist eine Sram PG-1050 11-25z  Kassette verbaut ! Ist bereits Montiert


----------

